# Expectations



## old hippie (Mar 28, 2004)

First off let me say I know it is called fishing and not catching so this is not sour grapes about not catching fish, I did catch fish..

When I pay to go fishing on a boat I have certain exceptations of the mate and crew.
If I am told to bring my own rod and reel and I am told that terminal tackle will be provided, I expect my rod to be set up by the mates. I do not expect to have to ask twice to have my rod set up, the second time I asked, was after everyone else on the boat had their lines in the water and were fishing.

If my line is cut while either in a tangle or while fighting a fish on other line, I expect my line to be set up as soon as possible after either the tangle is cleared or the fish is landed. I do not expect to have to ask twice to have my line set back up nor to be ignored and not be setup at all and to be left for two hours without having a line in the water.

When bottom fishing, I expect bait buckets to be provided for every two or three fishermen and for the bait buckets to be kept supplied with bait. I do not expect to have to go to the stern of the boat every time I need bait.

When changing from one mode of fishing to another i.e. bottom fishing to tuna chunking, I expect any fish caught while bottom fishing to be put on a stringer and placed in the on-board cooler/icebox. I do not expect to have to get my own ice and ice my bucket of fish nor do I expect my fish to be left in the bucket all night/day long.

When bringing in a large fish that I require assistance in landing, either by net or gaff, and I call for assistance, I expect a mate to help me. I do not expect another paying customer to help me land a large fish. After all that is the mates job.

When we are done fishing for the day and heading back to the dock I most definitely expect any fish that I have caught to be placed on a stringer and placed in the on-board cooler/icebox. If the boat policy is to do something different such as placing my fish in a plastic bag with ice because that supposedly keeps them in better shape, I expect that to be done. I do not expect my fish to be left in a bucket un-iced for the four hour trip back to the dock.

I recently went out on the RUDEE ANGLER on a 24 hour tuna chunking trip and these expectations were not met. Maybe I am spoiled from fishing on other head boats, but I was very disappointed with the customer service that was provided on this trip.

I will never go out with any of the RUDE INLET CHARTERS boats again nor will I recommend them to any of my friends or acquaintances.

Kenneth Bressler


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Sorry to hear of your misfortune....

Dont count ALL of the Rudee boats out. Trust me. When striper seaons rolls in, there are some top notch, A-1 fish catching machines coming up that way for the season. . I promise.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*That is unfortunate*

But that happens alot. But like Treed said there alot of better boats and crews out there too.


----------



## old hippie (Mar 28, 2004)

*not all*

i didnt say all rudee boat just those operated by rudee inlet charters


----------



## ghrousseau (Aug 31, 2007)

*No offense but*



old hippie said:


> First off let me say I know it is called fishing and not catching so this is not sour grapes about not catching fish, I did catch fish..
> 
> When I pay to go fishing on a boat I have certain exceptations of the mate and crew.
> If I am told to bring my own rod and reel and I am told that terminal tackle will be provided, I expect my rod to be set up by the mates. I do not expect to have to ask twice to have my rod set up, the second time I asked, was after everyone else on the boat had their lines in the water and were fishing.
> ...


I think you are a little too demanding of what you expect on that type of trip. I have fished long range and open party tuna trips out of San Diego CA for the better part of 15 years. Unless you are a complete newbie and the only knot you know is a square knot, you should be re-tying your own rigs. The crew is there to help show you a knot or how the rig should look, but not re-tie for you. The bait issue..............I have allways had to go and get my own bait. The icing of the fish..............not certain of that one..........in CA all fish go into a spray brine hold after a lull in action. Gaffing fish..............I have been on wide open bites before with the mates, the cook, and the captain gaffing fish and I still had to help gaff fish for my dad because there were just too many people hooked up. Also........usually you let the crew know where the fish is "deep color" they know your still working..........."color" fish is a little closer............."gaff".........fish is done and up near surface of the boat...........I've been on too many trips with guys screaming "gaff...gaff....gaff" at deep color. Also..........keep in mind.............hooked up anglers allways have priority. A crew member can't be tieing your rig or running for your bait while other guys are hooked up to fish. If you want the type of attention you cited you are going to have to pay $1200-$1600 and charter a sportfisher.


----------



## old hippie (Mar 28, 2004)

*i am no novice*

I am no novice at head boat fishing. My expectations are based on my experiences onboard other head boats up and down the east coast


----------

